# Another idea stolen



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn. 
Well, as anyone who's been on this board for a bit knows, one of my favorite cult flicks is Buckaroo Bonzai, and I have been demanding a Buckaroo revival for quite a while. Well, somebody listened! 
The creator of the movie has signed on to do a comic series! 

At least having this idea come to pass is not as painfull as having the Police Academy franchise get a new lease on life, with out my great script.


----------

